# Easy Bow/Arrow Holders



## Bobo Bob (Jan 6, 2005)

Hiya DY. I really like the one made with the pvc seen something similar at a bow shop once, what are the dimensions after completion, height and bottom area measurement would be great,,thanks bob,,


----------



## tchunter (Dec 16, 2011)

we did a 24x24 base with a 40" riser and then teed off into two 6" pieces for the bows to hang on, the arrows sit in pieces that are 12" long.... goodluck very cheap and easy to make! i think we put this one together in about 30 minutes!


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cool ideas.


----------



## tchunter (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks s&w686, any suggestions to make these better or things we could change?


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

maybe casters on the bottom for easier mobility


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice! Like the portable arrow holders. Could actually set a holder at each distance - one at 20 yds, 30 yds, and 40 yds with some arrows in each one.


----------



## tchunter (Dec 16, 2011)

Alright thanks guys! yep those ones portable ones are nice, like u said set one at different yardages with a few arrows in each ones... should work out great!


----------



## legend7 (Sep 13, 2010)

nice job


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

Does the PVC leave a mark on the bow? If so, maybe some padding on that section. Other than that I think the PVC double bow holder is cool. I think I might have to put one of those together.


----------



## DeadYote49 (Dec 18, 2011)

We have some sticky pipe insulation that we will wrap it with after we get it painted up! But you have a good point there. keep the suggestions coming guys! If you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

If you didn't want to bother with sand, you could probably just drill a couple of holes in the base or add eye screws / bolts and use tent pegs to anchor. That is if your using it in the backyard, obviously the sand would be a better option if its gonna be on concrete. Just a thought...


----------



## uneze (Nov 6, 2011)

i use two foot sections of two inch PVC pipe and a 18 inch piece of re bar took pool noodles and cut two inch long and shoved them in the bottom for drainage and a soft place for arrows to set just used duct tape to fasten re bar on then stuck in ground at 20 30 40 50 60 yards cheep and easy to use never have to dump water out after a rain either


----------



## tchunter (Dec 16, 2011)

we actually used it yesterday and it seems as if we dont need sand in the bottom, it stood up very well with the 2 foot base and was easy to carry with no extra weight in the bottom... so i dont think any extra weight is needed to hold this bow stand down!


----------



## tchunter (Dec 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

tchunter, are the arrow holders with the toilet flange "closed" at the bottom to keep the arrows from falling out when picked up?


----------



## DeadYote49 (Dec 18, 2011)

S&W yes, the toilet flange is closed at the bottom. If it wasnt it would be as simple as screwing it to a square piece of 3/4" plywood so the arrows wont fall out.


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

forgive me for the dumb question, how is is closed?


----------



## DeadYote49 (Dec 18, 2011)

The type of flange we used was already sealed with a thick plastic piece that you need to remove during installation of a toilet. Heres a pic of it.


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok. Thanks. Hadn't seen that kind before.


----------



## DeadYote49 (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, our dads a plumber so we have access to a variety of pipes, fittings ect. :thumbs_up


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

DeadYote49 & tchunter I hope there isn't any patents on your stand, below is mine. Changed it slightly. 

Here is mine. sch 40 2" pvc and 3/4" pvc for the bows to hang on. pipe insulation for protection. 

Items needed :
4 2" 90* elbows
3 2" Tees
1 2"x3/4" Tee
2 pieces of 3/4" - 6" long for bows to hang on
2 pieces of 2" 17" long for sides of base
3 pieces of 2" 3" long for "front" section of base
2 pieces of 2" 6 1/4" long for "back" section of base
1 pieces of 2" 34" long for the upright my bow is 34" ata
2 pieces of 2" 10" long for the arrows to sit in. I also put some foam in the base under the arrow section.
1 section of pipe foam insulation for the 3/4"


----------



## tchunter (Dec 16, 2011)

nice looks very good! should work out great for you!no patents haha its just nice to find ideas on AT and modify them to fit your needs!


----------



## tchunter (Dec 16, 2011)

on our pvc bow holder we tried to make a table/ shelf on the top by screwing plastic bin to the top of the T where our bows hang, to hold our allen wrenches and small tools for sighting in, not really sure how to do it different. any ideas?


----------



## Go Getter (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm glad there are no patents because I will be making one of these myself or at least a variation!


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the design specifications. This is exactly what I am looking for. My brother and I are tired of laying our bows on the ground.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Another great design. Thanx for posting, and the bill of materials. 



tchunter said:


> on our pvc bow holder we tried to make a table/ shelf on the top by screwing plastic bin to the top of the T where our bows hang, to hold our allen wrenches and small tools for sighting in, not really sure how to do it different. any ideas?


What about a necked-down fitting, like the drink holder in another thread?
Or cut section out of a piece of 4-inch for the open top, and attach it horizontally?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

some good stuff here


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

great ideas here


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Gonna have to try making the PVC one.


----------

